# Asking a favor please



## REO (Jun 10, 2010)

I know most of you know all that Theresa has gone through the last few years with that thing that has been growing inside her and trying to kill her & that the Drs have not been able to stop it. She came to see me the other day and she said "Robin I've been through all those surgeries, but I've never been afraid until this one."

This time they are not going through a small opening, but are going to open up her whole side. To see if they can do anything to stop it this time.

If you had watched her shrink from a healthy woman down to a tiny stick figure like I have, well it's scary! Theresa is such a sweet lady and such a loving friend! She is one of my "sisters".

Theresa asked me to please ask for prayers from her forum family when she goes on the operating table at 6 AM Friday. And I ask too.

Please say a prayer for her and send her your thoughts.

Art is supposed to call me Friday afternoon to let me know how it went and I'll post it here.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending Prayers and warmest wishes...


----------



## Charlene (Jun 10, 2010)

prayers and healing hugs to theresa and also, prayers for God to guide the surgeon's hands. she has been through so much, i hope this surgery will help!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 10, 2010)

I and my family are praying for a wonderful outcome for Theresa. Theresa you are inspiring us who watch you walk this walk. I wish you and Art a wonderful long healthy life free from this monster who has a hold over you, chin up!


----------



## sfmini (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so hoping the docs can kill that darn alien. Theresa has earned a break, she has been through such a hard time.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 10, 2010)

I pray for Theresa and Art every single day, but will say some extra ones Friday to help her come through this next surgery with flying colors. Thanks for being such a great "sister" for her Robin. Your a sweetie!

I hope and pray this will be the surgery that changes things for the better for our dear friend Theresa.


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 10, 2010)

Theresa is such an inspirational person, always upbeat and positive. I admire the fact she continues to post and tries to lift other people's spirits when she is going through so much herself. I will certainly be praying for her and her surgeon that Friday's operation is successful.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 10, 2010)

Theresa absolutely has my prayers and good thoughts. And for Art I wish him strength and calm to help him thru this very rough time.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 10, 2010)

Here they come. Poor Theresa has been through more than a person should ever have to be. So sorry she is having another major one. Heres to good news tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bfogg (Jun 10, 2010)

I so admire her for her strength and bravery. I will certainly add my voice for God to send his healing angels to her and her husband.to her.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 10, 2010)

Hugs, Prayers and positive thoughts heading right at you Theresa.

With Art on one side and your wonderful friend Robin on the other I believe that you will kick this horrible thing out the door.

Robin please feel my arms wrapped around you too at this time,stay strong. You are such a wonderful friend and I know Theresa feels your hand holding hers but you know she would never want you to worry



. On Friday, please go spend some time with your new Mr.handsome and think only of positive things...thats what Theresa would want.

Love to you all

Heidi


----------



## Charley (Jun 10, 2010)

Keeping Theresa in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 10, 2010)

My thoughts are with her.


----------



## Davie (Jun 10, 2010)

Robin, please pass along to Theresa my thoughts and prayers as she has to face this alien again. Theresa is such a wonderful person and I am proud to call her friend. I'm so glad that you are close and can be someone she can lean on for support--you are "ONE OF A KIND" to all of us that call you "SISTER" as well.

Art, you and Theresa are always in my prayer for an end to this ordeal and you will be especially on my mind tomorrow. Theresa, place your fears in the hands of GOD he will guide you through.

Robin, let Theresa know I saw Jasmine the other day and she looks wonderful and doing well. I know she would like an update on her special "foster mare".

Please keep us updated on any news you get.


----------



## Reble (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you in your time of need

and lots of


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 10, 2010)

Prayers to Theresa and hoping for a successful surgery.

Carol


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 10, 2010)

Prayers to Theresa and Art as they prepare to go off to battle

to face down that darn alien, one more time.

Prayers to the doctors that they find the solution in this surgery.


----------



## Tab (Jun 10, 2010)

I send my prayers to Theresa. It's hard to see a person you love so much going through this, but prayer is so powerful and God can heal her. Sending a prayer right now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2010)

Praying with all I have for Theresa to get well. I know she's going to get rid of that alien this time, I just know it! Stay brave Theresa, with so many of us praying for you, I know we will all get good news when this surgery is over.


----------



## anoki (Jun 10, 2010)

Add me to the list!!!

I will be sending lots of good thoughts her way....

She is such a brave woman...I sure hope they can do something to stop it

~kathryn


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2010)

Prayers and healing thoughts are flowing across the 'pond' for you and Art Theresa.

Anna


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh man, tons of prayers coming for her!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 10, 2010)

I will send a Bouquet of Prayers for Ms. T and for Art too. She is such a fighter...Prayers to the Doctors too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2010)

adding prayers again for Theresa

hoping this surgury unlocks your mystery

visitor and invites it to leave so you can

enjoy healthy days again

we're all thinking of you


----------



## rockin r (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks EVERYONE for your prayers and support! Yes, I am scared to death over this surgery. But we just know that I am fretting for nothing. I have 4 of the best Drs in this country working on me. And we are hoping that this 5th surgery will be the one to KILL than dang ALIEN! It has too! There's not much of me left for it to take. On top of this, it's Art's Birthday today! I have been strong till today, ruined his Bday with all my criyng. I was in the shower getting ready to go to dinner for his Bday, he heard me crying and got in the shower fully clothed and we cried together, as we have before. I just hate the unknown, I am a worry wart, fretter....REO will be posting for us, as soon as Art can call her. Again, and hopefully for the LAST time, We Thank our Forum Family for being there for us with your prayers and support. My mom is on Facebook, she is willing to accept any friend request from any LB member so you can read her updates..Just let her know your from LB.. FB name...Joann Mccullough Teets....Good night my dear friends...Art and Theresa


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 10, 2010)

Theresa, we love you!!! There is no way you can't get well from all of us here on LB!!! Look what all our prayers did for the twins with so many problems!! We will do the same for you!!! You just go and have your surgery while all of us pray!! Your doctors are the best and know what they are doing or they wouldn't touch you! Can't wait until this is over for you and you are back here with a VENGEANCE!!!!! You go tomorrow and do what you gotta do, we'll be here doing what we gotta do! You can't loose with us girl!!!!! Hang in there and get a good nights sleep!! Let us do the praying...


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 10, 2010)

hope everything goes ok and you have a quick recovery!



sending



your way!


----------



## bcody (Jun 10, 2010)

Of course you will have lots of prayers, and Art and your family also.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 10, 2010)

Theresa, you have every right to worry..anytime you go into surgery it is scary..you are not a fretter..your the strongest person I know. I pray with all my might this is the one that gives you your life back with your wonderful husband and family...and to finally be able to enjoy your horses to the fullest.

You know I am on facebook waiting for your mom's updates...even if it is she is still in surgery. I will be watching here as well...

I feel good about this one, I think this is going to be the one..and all this will just be a bad memory.

((hugs))


----------



## bjcs (Jun 10, 2010)

Theresa, Add my prayers also to every ones prayers. You and Art are very much loved.

Barbara


----------



## Minimor (Jun 11, 2010)

My prayers are for sure going out to Theresa. I so hope that the doctors can find a way to shut down this alien--surely this time they will succeed. I will be thinking of Theresa and Art tomorrow morning, and will be anxiously watching for news later in the day.

{{{hugs}}} to Theresa and Art!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure how the time differences work, but my thoughts and prayers are with you all day today Theresa and will continue for a speedy recovery. God Bless.

Anna


----------



## Barbie (Jun 11, 2010)

Robin-

My thoughts and prayers are with Theresa and Art today as always. She has been through so much. I've never met her but feel like I know her after all that she and Dreamer have gone through. I hope this time they are able to stop this da.. "alien".

((((HUGS)))) Theresa!!!!!

Barbie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2010)

Theresa,I'll be thinking of you today with crossed fingers and toes.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 11, 2010)

I have added you to my list of those to pray for. You have so many who are pulling for you and we know we can all get you thru this. With all of us working together God has got to hear us and this time say Yes when he answers our prayers.

Good wishes and I hope they get it and remove it this time forever.

Marie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just saw this request for prayers. Please know that I'm praying and have a candle burning. Theresa is probably on the operating table right now and I pray that God is guiding the hands of her surgeons.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 11, 2010)

Her mothers last post on FB was 2 hours ago, wasn't going to post again I think until T was out and she got to see her. I didn't think to ask how long they thought the surgery would be....have you heard anything Robin?


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 11, 2010)

Theresa's mother just posted on FB I copied and pasted it

"Joann McCullough Teets Theresa came thur surgery good. dr said they will never be able to fix her problem w/her veins. but she's comming home today.


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jun 11, 2010)

Sending lots of Prayers your way! And hoping for a speedy recovery and a lifetime of happiness to you once the "alien" is gone!


----------



## wantminimore (Jun 11, 2010)

and sending good thoughts to Theresa and Art.


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry I didn't get here in time to post it. I'm still on night time hours after all those months of mare stare and when I did go to bed, I didn't sleep well. So I just got up and listened to Art's voice mail.

Thanks Nancy for posting it for me so everyone didn't have to wait on me. You're the best!






Thank you everyone for joining me in the prayers for Theresa! You're awesome!!

I'm very sad that they sent her home and they can't help her. She's in a lot of pain all the time & I had such hopes this time!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm definitely confused. The link Nancy posted isn't working for me. What happened? Did she go home without surgery or hope of further help? Did they operate and she's well enough to go home already. "They sent her home and can't help her" doesn't sound like anything happened and sure doesn't sound hopeful. Someone please explain. Thanks!


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2010)

That's all I know Donna. I don't know what happened. They must not have done what they said they would. Art's voice mail said she was ok and that they were on their way home. I don't know the details yet. Only that she'll be in bed for a few days and that she'll be home for a few weeks. I'm glad she's ok and home! But I wish they could have helped her.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2010)

More prayers for Theresa.


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2010)

Theresa just emailed me from her laptop. She's doped up as you can imagine. Art only let her get out a few sentences. She said they removed 3 tumors and there's one that they can't take out. That she'll keep getting more that they'll have to take out in the future. And that they can't do anything for the alien, not ever.

So all they can do is take out tumors as they come.

When she was here visiting last week she said that the pain is so horrid that she just crys all night. I hate that she's in such pain and they can't help her!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Robin thanks bunches for the clarification. Like so many other people, although we've never met, I feel that I know Theresa and Art personally and think of her often. I couldn't agree more that her pain is a thing for all of us to hate, and pray for relief from it for her. I can't even begin to imagine how they are dealing with all of this. I say a little prayer every time I think of her. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel so bad for her, and all the pain she is in all the time. Sending prayers to Theresa and Art. Stay Strong, as hard as it seems to be at times. I wish there was something we could all do for her.


----------



## twister (Jun 12, 2010)

I just saw this thread, I am so sorry that Theresa is in such pain, I am praying to God that she gets some relief from the pain. Tell her we are all thinking of her.

Yvonne


----------



## Gena (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel so bad for what she continues to go through, please give her a hug for me Robin. I am so glad you are there for her. We will keep praying for a miracle. I wish there was something they could do for her pain. My father-n-law had some nerves cut to help with his pain that worked for him, I hope they can figure something out in the near future. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Marty (Jun 12, 2010)

REO Thanks for these updates. I can't stand that she has to deal with so much pain on top of everything else. I hope they send home a big RX with her so she can get some rest. She is by far the strongest woman I've ever known. Thinking of T and Art always.


----------

